# 19 yo son to Beijing



## TNNurse (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi, my 19 yo son has been living in Beijing for 9 mos on a US State Department scholarship. He will need to return with his group 6/2/17 but plans to return to attend college at Beijing Language and Culture University. He will need to live in the dorm there. PLEASE help me with your suggestions re: preparing for his return in 9/17. There are so many things to think about that the State Department took care of this year. I know that he needs a renewed pport and a X1 student visa. The university is telling me that he needs his physical once he gets there and then, of course, to register for temp residency. ANY THING that you can help me with would be helpful ie.insurance, health care,banking,phone,precautions,ETC. Thanks!


----------

